# Gibson CS Jeff Beck for Japan



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok so this one isn’t on kijiji but it’s on Reverb in Canada. The seller has been discussed here before as he’s on the east coast and always has a great selection of Gibson’s. This Jeff Beck although not an “artist series” looks awesome. I think it’s priced $1000-1500 too high but ya never know. 









2017 Gibson Custom Shop Les Paul '54 Reissue VOS Oxblood with Humbuckers | Reverb Canada


US buyers: No extra duties or taxes. State sales taxes are added by Reverb at check out and not collected or managed by us.Canadian buyers: No taxesGuitar comes with original Gibson Custom Shop Case in excellent condition, Certificate of Authenticity, Warranty Card, Japanese manual and case candy...




reverb.com


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Saw that this morning. Nice guitar.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

"Discussed here before"

good or bad?


----------



## Gimli8 (Dec 20, 2019)

terminalvertigo said:


> "Discussed here before"
> 
> good or bad?


I’m curious too. Inquired on one of his kijiji ads and got no response


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

Gimli8 said:


> I’m curious too. Inquired on one of his kijiji ads and got no response


Here is the link. Seems as though his communication is not very good. However I’ve never dealt with him.








Gear Guru Canada


Anyone know how this Reverb seller ended up with such a steady stream of used Gibson electrics? Nice selection and the feedback suggests that, besides having a solid rep, there's been no shortage of good Gibson content previously. Wondering if anyone knows the back story/how all of this came...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I just bought a guitar yesterday from him. He’s perfectly fine.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

numb41 said:


> I just bought a guitar yesterday from him. He’s perfectly fine.


Nice! What did you get?


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

LP Special


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Wasn't there a similar one FS on here a year back or so, maybe $5k-ish? Maybe it's the same guitar but I thought it was older, like early 2000s or the 90s? Did they do different runs of these?


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

I bought a Yamaha LP from the seller a few years ago, no issues for me.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> Wasn't there a similar one FS on here a year back or so, maybe $5k-ish? Maybe it's the same guitar but I thought it was older, like early 2000s or the 90s? Did they do different runs of these?


You're likely thinking of this one (below), a first year ('98) R4 that was obviously inspired by Beck's guitar (Gibson didn't have the Artist model then). I was surprised to see the listing the OP is referring to state that the guitar has a "2 piece Maple neck". Anyway, the last few Oxblood R4s I've seen (sold during the past year) went for around $5K. Given there's no offer function on this seller's listings, the ask seems quite hopeful then. I've had interactions with the seller as well and there's nothing "wrong" with them. They were not willing to discuss price however.









FS/FT: - Delete/keeping


Have not had this one long but shortly after I got it an R5 Hotmod that I previously owned became available and could not say no. This first year 1998 R4 is based on Jeff Beck’s legendary Les Paul though it was made Before Beck’s endorsement. This is a killer Les Paul but I now have 2 wrap tail...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

He always has great stuff but its never priced at a point where I'd consider buying. Good feedback though. If it's a deal you're into I wouldn't hesitate to buy.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

StevieMac said:


> You're likely thinking of this one (below), a first year ('98) R4 that was obviously inspired by Beck's guitar (Gibson didn't have the Artist model then). I was surprised to see the listing the OP is referring to state that the guitar has a "2 piece Maple neck". Anyway, the last few Oxblood R4s I've seen (sold during the past year) went for around $5K. Given there's no offer function on this seller's listings, the ask seems quite hopeful then. I've had interactions with the seller as well and there's nothing "wrong" with them. They were not willing to discuss price however.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's the one.  
So I ended up killing an hour on Google trying to find out more about this guitar... several iterations were made with no Jeff Beck endorsement, but they were obviously an homage to this guitar, then recently (edit..2009! Ha, recent...) Gibson did 150 'official' Jeff Beck versions, with 50 aged by Gibson and then each one played by Beck.

There's also a bunch of Greco, Burny, Tokai versions of this guitar, some from the 70s, ... considerably cheaper of course!


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

See, I don't think his pricing is out of line for the most part. I've seen way higher on here, and usually the Reverb for sale items are so pumped up that you need the "make offer" feature to get them down to a reasonable number. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I've had some back and forth with this fellow and all seems good to me. I have him in my daily Reverb feed. He gets some cool stuff. IMO his asks do not seem out of line at all.


----------



## Gimli8 (Dec 20, 2019)

numb41 said:


> See, I don't think his pricing is out of line for the most part. I've seen way higher on here, and usually the Reverb for sale items are so pumped up that you need the "make offer" feature to get them down to a reasonable number. Just my opinion of course.


He seems to have 2 different reverb accounts. One he accepts offers the other he doesn’t. He’s had a couple guitars that if he came down 10 percent I might have bought. Amazing collection. I haven’t contacted him on reverb but tried twice on kijiji and got no response 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------

